# Any way to remove the entire left side bar of buttons from the Home screen?



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

On my Walmart ONN 4K UHD this left side isn't there.

De-tivo'ing the TS4K we're still left with a lot of the screen real estate taken up by these circle buttons.









Any way to get rid of this?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike Hawk said:


> On my Walmart ONN 4K UHD this left side isn't there. De-tivo'ing the TS4K we're still left with a lot of the screen real estate taken up by these circle buttons. Any way to get rid of this?


To Clean TiVo Stream 4K Home Screen

1) Go to Settings->Apps->See all apps, scroll down to select "Show system apps"
2) Find and disable "com.tivo.tvlaunchercustomization"
(Do This In Order)
3) Find "Android TV Home" in the same list, perform "Clear data"
4) Go back to home screen, the "TiVo Recommended" row should now be removable like other rows
5)Turn Off Auto Update for Play Store
6)Settings > Apps > See All Apps > Show System Apps > Google Play Services and disable the app.

ETA Picture:


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Unfortunately, that still leaves the Apps circle and any other circles for apps you have home show enabled.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mike Hawk said:


> Unfortunately, that still leaves the Apps circle and any other circles for apps you have home show enabled.


It definitely leaves the apps menu, but the other circles can be removed by going to DEVICE PREFERENCES> HOME SCREEN> CUSTOMIZE CHANNELS and toggle them all off.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

pl1 said:


> It definitely leaves the apps menu, but the other circles can be removed by going to DEVICE PREFERENCES> HOME SCREEN> CUSTOMIZE CHANNELS and toggle them all off.


I'd like the channels to remain, just not the circles that are taking up that 5th of the screen on the left. There's no need for the circles, it's like a belts and suspenders thing.

I wonder if this is an Android 9 vs Android 10 (Walmart ONN) thing or a hold over from the Tivo rom. Would be awesome to be able to flash just a straight up stock Google image.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd like to get rid of the Google Ads. That wasn't there when I bought mine.


----------



## bam1220 (Feb 17, 2016)

I own 2 of the Tivo Stream 4K's and 2 of the ONN devices. When I first booted up the ONN devices my home screen looked just like the Tivo Stream 4K's with those circles on the left side. The ONN boxes updated and I now have what the OP is seeing on their ONN home screens.The circles are gone. I think it's a difference in the Android versions. I'm not sure if the Tivo devices are getting updates. I also prefer the ONN look. On another note my Tivo devices are starting to reboot on their own. I am also having an issue with the YouTube app where the sound will get choppy after I watch a video. The next one always has choppy sound. I am going to replace the Tivos with ONN's which do not suffer from these problems.


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Yup! Exactly what Bam said. I fiddled with a factory reset ONN and it looked like the TiVo until the Android TV Home app got auto updated.

Here's another dang quirk: The ONN can power off either my TV or my Receiver but not both at the same time! The TiVo, hit the power button and bam both TV and Receiver both turn off.

What the heck? It's like they didn't fully run thru all the real world use cases for UI. So frustrating.


----------

